# اقوى برنامج لحساب المضخات السخانات فواصل الزيوت حمامات السباحه نافورات المياه-جاكوزى-تانكات المياه-



## حماده محمد سامى (3 فبراير 2011)

*اقوى برامج الحسابات الاعمال الهيدروليكيه ستجدونه ان شاء الله *
*اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم *
*ثمن البرنامج :*
*دعوه صادقه من القلب لى ولاهلى و لبلدى مصر *​ 
*Program *******:-*​ 
*1- **Cover Sheet *
*2- **Preliminary Design*
*3- **Water Consumption*
*4- **Water Tanks*
*5- **Septic Tank Calculation*
*6- **Storm Water Calculation*
*7- **Fixture Unit*
*8- **Lift & Booster Pump*
*9- **Pressure Pump & Hydro pneumatic *
*10- **Submersible Pump*
*11- **Individual Water Heater*
*12- **Central Water Heater Calculation*
*13- **Pressure Reducing Station*
*14- **Chilled Drinking*
*15- **Manual Irrigation Pump*
*16- **Over Flow Swimming Pool*
*17- **Skimmer Swimming Pool*
*18- **Jacuzzi*
*19- **Fountain*
*20- **Grease Interceptor*​ 
*Active-X ******* must be enabled first *​ 
​


----------



## mboschi (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## kasabeh104 (6 فبراير 2011)

مشكورين والله جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن شعبان (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## soh2078 (6 فبراير 2011)

الملف لا يعمل


----------



## كرم الحمداني (6 فبراير 2011)

برنامج قييم جدا وعاشت الايادي


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (7 فبراير 2011)

عمل رائع
أسأل الله أن يجعله في موازين حسناتك وأن يبارك لك في نفسك وأهلك ومالك وأن يحفظ مصرنا من كل سوء


----------



## eng - mahmoud (7 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عادل 1980 (8 فبراير 2011)

طبعاً مشكور جدا

وبارك الله فى والديك وأمد الله فى عمرهما

وجزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## ahmed_20 (8 فبراير 2011)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## hu.ahmed (8 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## اابو مصطفى العراقي (8 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## walshbaki (9 فبراير 2011)

اريد هذا البرنامج mech-q ,2007 وشكرا


----------



## علاء المشني (13 مارس 2011)

حلو كثير ...مشكور يا حبي


----------



## Magdi.sharqawi (20 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله الخير كله وأقر أعينكم بكل مارزقتموه


----------



## amoh11 (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MUSTAFA AL MOULA (8 أبريل 2011)

البرنامج رائع سائلين الله ان يوفقكم لكل خير


----------



## قصي المنسي (8 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر وتقدير


----------



## قصي المنسي (8 أبريل 2011)

مع تكرار الشكر والامتنان........يرجى توضيح الية تفعيل البرنامج بالكود المرفق


----------



## مهندس زكريا (13 أبريل 2011)

شكراً


----------



## saud_uk (30 مايو 2011)

اشكرك اخي الكريم
جاري تجربة البرنامج ولي عودة مع اسئلة


----------



## معتصم الوطن (30 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير و تسلم


----------



## PS_HVAC (30 مايو 2011)

[جزاك الله عنا كل خير ورحم الله والدينا ووالديك


----------



## shadishady (31 مايو 2011)

thqnkssssssssssss


----------



## كامل طارق (2 يوليو 2011)

جهد ممتاز بارك الله لك فيهواتمنى ان يمن الله عليك وعلى والديك ومصر الحبيبة بالخير والبركة


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (2 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
وجزاك الله كل خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## metho (9 يوليو 2011)

مشكور والله يخلي مصر اخوكم من العراق


----------



## thaeribrahem (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك وربي يخليلك والديك ويخلي مصر ام الدنيا


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks very match


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## islam khattab (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elomda_5 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جامد جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

بالتأكيد انت تستحق الثناء و الداعاء جزا الله بك والديك خيري الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## وزوز (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## magdygamal_8 (28 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (28 يناير 2012)

*شكرا بارك الله فيك*


----------



## avoona (28 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا على هذا الجهد وبارك الله فيكم لقد افتمونا والله الملف كان شيء رائع وعجيب وكنت ابحث عنه منذ مده وشكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى ووفقكم الله للافضل دائما وجعلكم الله من السعداء بالعلم في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## الديواني90 (29 يناير 2012)

:12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12:


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس الحلي (22 أغسطس 2012)

برنامج رائع جدا بارك الله فيك .


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (23 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ حماده وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## harran (24 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ||refoo|| (24 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا ياهندسه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (24 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## jilany (27 أكتوبر 2012)

من ارض الدوحة بشكرك جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/وفاء (28 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااا لك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moramor (2 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng sayed 99 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا بجد رااااائع


----------



## مهندس رعد البياتي (28 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## saqlain (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaks for great support


----------



## saqlain (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Thanks & may God blessing you all the best


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## abdelsalamn (13 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (17 يناير 2013)

بعد اذن مشرف القسم 
هلا تفضلت بوضع نسخه من الموضوع فى قسم التبريد و التكييف 

و الشكر موصول لصاحب الموضوع على الملف الاكثر من رائع


----------



## yasoooo2005 (22 يناير 2013)

شكررا جزيلا و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amm3ar (2 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (4 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (24 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير و الى الامام دائما


----------



## engineer (25 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> بعد اذن مشرف القسم
> هلا تفضلت بوضع نسخه من الموضوع فى قسم التبريد و التكييف
> 
> و الشكر موصول لصاحب الموضوع على الملف الاكثر من رائع



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم عمل نسخة من الموضوع بقسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ناصح (25 أبريل 2013)

اقوى برنامج لحساب المضخات السخانات فواصل الزيوت حمامات السباحه نافورات المياه-جاكوزى-تانكات المي
مشكوووور ياخي على هذا الجهد
والله أسأل ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك




​


----------



## روحيم (27 أبريل 2013)

ahmed_20 قال:


> الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر



مشكورين والله جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## azeez3500 (28 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عادل 1980 (30 يونيو 2013)

الله يبارك فيك
دائماً كريم يا أخى ولا تبخل علينا من علمك


----------



## جرجس صابر (30 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم مجهود رائع


----------



## ashrafammar (2 يوليو 2013)

شكراً جزيلا


----------



## Ronad (6 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يوليو 2013)

مشكور​


----------



## كريم فتحى محمد (14 يوليو 2013)

واللهى العظيم يابشمهندس الواحد مهما شكرك مش حيوفى المجهود الرائع اللى انت عملته واستفاد منه عدد كبير مننا,ارجو من الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء عنا وان يعطيك ما تتمنى ,وياريت كل واحد منا عنده اى معلومة تفيدنا يقدمها لاخوته فى المنتدى حتى تعم الفائدة ,بارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي الميساني (26 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Engr.AL-Husseini (26 أكتوبر 2013)

مأجور و مشكور


----------



## Emaduldeen (26 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## boughandora (17 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ، وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## husseincad (5 فبراير 2014)

*مشكور*

مشكور


----------



## تامر النجار (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صاعق الخونه (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكورين والله جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم الجمل (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا .... جارى التحميل


----------



## behman (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdelsalamn (23 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## eng_m_fatah (23 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## berd (13 مايو 2014)

أسأل الله أن يجعله في موازين حسناتك وأن يبارك لك في نفسك وأهلك ومالك ​


----------



## صفى الدين حلمى (30 مايو 2014)

الف الف شكر....و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Hany Zakher (30 مايو 2014)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## mausa (4 فبراير 2015)

الله عليك ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## hussien eslemeh (7 يناير 2016)

الله يكرمك ويجزيك الخير


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (11 يناير 2016)

جزاكم الله كل خير​
​


----------



## مصطفى ابوليله (21 مايو 2016)

برنامج رائع - جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hassan omran (26 سبتمبر 2022)

حماده محمد سامى قال:


> *اقوى برامج الحسابات الاعمال الهيدروليكيه ستجدونه ان شاء الله
> اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم
> ثمن البرنامج :
> دعوه صادقه من القلب لى ولاهلى و لبلدى مصر
> ...


بارك الله فيك وأصلح الله حال مصر بلدنا


----------

